

F#: Lists - The Basics - polar
http://diditwith.net/CategoryView,category,F%23.aspx

======
marketer
Unfortunately, lists only exist in the pure F# model (ocaml-compat). They
don't implement ICollection, and this is required to use lists in most
conceivable .net libraries. To get a list that implements ICollection, you
need to use sequences.

Sequences are more of a pain, because type inference is a lot more restrictive
on them, and they really don't play nicely with polymorphism. You can convert
lists to sequences, and vice-versa, but this gets annoying after a while.

In short, F# lists are cool, but you hardly ever use them in real code.

